

A London Golang Meetup? - jgrahamc

Would folks be interested in a Go meetup in London? I'm interested in organizing it if there are enough people working with the language (or wanting to know more).
======
w_t_payne
I used to attend the NYC golang meetup, but returned to the UK a couple of
months ago. I had every intention of starting up a London golang meet up, but
life intervened. (We had a new baby; I lost my job; I got another job; We are
about to move house... you get the picture). Anyway, I will definitely attend
if anybody can find a venue. (If they cannot, I may have some contacts that I
can reach out to...)

------
hackdeluxe
I'm not paid to write Go ATM but would certainly be very interested in any
opportunities to do so. Equally happy to just meet some interesting new people
for beers, so count me in :-)

------
erkl
I would definitely be interested in this.

------
ryanslade
I'm definitely keen.

~~~
timclark
Me too!

~~~
jgrahamc
OK. I'll see if there are more than three of us and work something out.

~~~
langelvs
I´m also interested... I can´t use it a work and I would love to have a good
reason to learn more!

------
davegardnerisme
I'm up for it too.

------
buro9
Am up for it

